# 40K Comics



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the 40K universe is great for comics and quite recently I remember BOOM! STUDIOS published a line of 40K and Fantasy comics.

I checked on BOOM!'s website and for some reason they're not sold there (license expired I guess). Black Library doesn't have them, so are they in effect out of print?


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

You can still find them in collected trades in nearly any comic book shop, also on Amazon.com and many online RPG retailers. 

Be warned though, the artwork degrades rapidly as the series go on.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

damn, so they're pretty much out of print...oh well at least they're still in stock


----------

